# [NZ NR] Skewb Average 6.69 - Aneurin Hunt



## tx789 (May 24, 2016)

beating by last NR by 0.02


----------



## OLLiver (May 24, 2016)

nice job man. I am planning very hard to come to NZ Nationals as your on my list of people to meet.


----------



## SpeedcuberJH (May 24, 2016)

This is a bit random but I find a strange liking in the (new zealandish???) accent. It is my favourite accent!


----------

